# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Hello Paccin Community

## Sonicera1

I am an exhibit designer/preparator at a museum here in New Jersey. I have been doing this now for 30 years. Got a lot of experience but also learn new techniques and methods all the time. Getting ready  for a big build and mount making project coming up soon in our Native American gallery (we have a massive collection of NA art and artifacts from ancient to contemporary). I will try to post some pics of the progress but because there is a lot to do and little time to get it all dome I may have some questions on how ton take some shortcuts here and there. Thanks for being here for the preparator community.

----------


## JasonO

Sounds like fun!

----------


## harper.zachary

Sounds great, would love to see some images!

----------

